# HELP! Guppies Issue! :(



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Two days ago one of my guppies gave birth and today it died. I notice that it was very fragile after giving birth and I thought it was normal so I separated it with a divider to let it regain its energy and eat. But it didn't eat and finally today it just passed away. It wasn't a really old guppy either.

Then randomly one of my newer algae eater from petsmart died randomly. It was very energetic the past 4 days its been in my tank. Theres plenty of algae to feed on. I went back to petsmart to let them do water testings and everything to see if theres anything wrong with my waters. Everything was ok with the water testing so they gave me a full refund and said its probably because the algae eater was sick already before I bought it. 

Also, it didnt occur me for a few days before that, I was looking at my female guppies to see if there is a sign of giving birth such as a guppy fry tail sticking out of the butthole. I discovered a red/yellow tailed plain female I bought from fantasy aquatics have a really odd coloured and shaped poop. At that time I didn't really bother thinking hard on it because its probably just some small weird string of poop. Now its been a week and I started noticing the same looking poop like thing appear out of its butthole. Turns out to be intestinal parasitic infection. What made me realize was a blood flow happening in the "poop" where i see blood circulation in it, so I know whatever it was, it was alive. Its red, and appears to have two tiny tiny strings that stick out of the butt and retracts. 

What should I do now? I have isolated the female into my only spare tank, a 1 gallon which used to hold a betta few years back. Asides from the infection the guppy looks fine. The other guppies do not seem to show similiar signs of parasitic infections yet, I am scared they may all be infected as well and the parasite just hasnt grown to the point where I can see it.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Woops, please move this to the hospital section  thanks


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Check your PH, you PH need to be about 7 for the Guppies ,


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Its always around 7.3-7.5, petsmart said thats within range, should I still go out and buy a pH down?


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I moved this thread to the hospital section. Sounds like it could be callamanus worms. Have a look at this thread: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/hospital-section-12/experiences-callamanus-worms-solutions-695/


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hotkitty said:


> Its always around 7.3-7.5, petsmart said thats within range, should I still go out and buy a pH down?


your PH is OK if you make it stable , I would keep it between 7-7.3, whats the temperature ? make sure dose not go over 85 for long time.


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

How big is your tank that the female was in?
Did you do a water change after she finished dropping fry? The female giving birth usually releases a lot of organic stuff/waste into the water... 
Maybe that caused an ammonia spike?
For parasites, usually I assume that every fish in the same tank is infected and treat according to that...


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds like callamanus worms... You want to get some levamisol hcl from Patrick(mykiss) at Canadian aquatics. I have used it twice with no casualties and it cleared up the problem. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Transposon said:


> How big is your tank that the female was in?
> Did you do a water change after she finished dropping fry? The female giving birth usually releases a lot of organic stuff/waste into the water...
> Maybe that caused an ammonia spike?
> For parasites, usually I assume that every fish in the same tank is infected and treat according to that...


She was in one of my 10 gallon tanks where there is 2 male and 8 female guppies including herself. I did change 25% of the water before separating her from the rest. The water test showed no ammonia spike. I have read up a bit on camallanus and I will treat the whole tank thanks for the tip


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Foxtail said:


> Sounds like callamanus worms... You want to get some levamisol hcl from Patrick(mykiss) at Canadian aquatics. I have used it twice with no casualties and it cleared up the problem.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanks foxtail, I will PM pat


----------

